# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum > [Article] Scams Phillippe Ballesio

## Morti

*Each person suffers a scam once time in a lifetime. This time, I suffered a scam...* 

I trusted in the website *BTCMT4*, I wanted to buy cryptocurrencies and some assets in this website. But what I didn't know is that this page is famous for cheating people... And even less that is administered by *Philippe Ballesio*.

Philippe Ballesio is his owner, and many people known him as a scammer... He makes you believe he wants to help you, but that's a lie. Initially he asks you a deposit to his bank account: 
*IBAN: FR76300030001000005765297724, BIC: SOGEFRPP.* 

He answers you everything about the process, but then, after making the deposit, he disappeared and stopped answering the emails! I found on the web that he usually does this kind of thing, as I told you, *he is widely known in Europe as a scammer. You need to be careful with this person or this website.* 

*He don't works alone, he works with his wife, Rosalie Lai Ballesio. Beware with these people.
*

----------


## AdamsWil

Wow... I think I met Philippe Ballesio, a few years ago, like 4 maybe... I can't remember clearly. The thing is he wanted to do the same to me. It was stressful.
I chased him, I looked for him for months. I found it; I would like to say that he gave me back the money, but it was not like that, however, I confronted him. Good luck

----------


## Patchiet

You have to be more careful. You should know that nowaday there are many scams on the web. 
I found a while ago that this scammer was wanted, he scammed many people with his tricks and his website.

----------


## SandlerFer

You're right, he doesn't work alone. He has many partners to scam. A friend told me that they have a network of "help" to those who have been scammed. They accept donations, they do searches and a thousand wonders, all of which are lies.
That network of "help" is just another trick of Philippe and his people to cheat.
So... What a stress not knowing who you can really trust.

----------


## RyderFly

> You're right, he doesn't work alone. He has many partners to scam. A friend told me that they have a network of "help" to those who have been scammed. They accept donations, they do searches and a thousand wonders, all of which are lies.
> That network of "help" is just another trick of Philippe and his people to cheat.
> So... What a stress not knowing who you can really trust.


I heard it too. They work "_helping_" people. He even knew a website that was against Philippe, they denounced him and they looked for more people that he had scammed to "_help them recover their money and arrest Philippe_". What madness

----------


## Dave A

> So... What a stress not knowing who you can really trust.


Especially when one sees a whole string of profiles posting from the same address.

Serious question marks about the credibility of the posters (or is that poster - as in *one person*) in this thread.

----------


## pitstmu

Nowadays, a scammer no longer has the advantage of carrying his suitcases and moving to another country and starting from scratch. Now with the Internet, it is easy to publish the photo and the real name of a scammer. And despite the fact that many scammers use false names, you only need an image of a scammer to expose it around the world. That is all!
That's why I want you to meet Rosaline La de Ballesio head of the company Rich Sun Corporation your company is the fundamental support for their deceptions and scams.


This is cruel and deplorable. Every day someone suffers a scam. In many cases, the victims lose everything and remain in poverty. The least you should do is report the scammer so you can warn others before they also become victims.
For this reason this cry of warning is launched so that other people are not victims of this woman named Rosaline Lai de Ballesio and her company Rich Sun Corporation.

Remember that many families suffer every day due to unscrupulous and heartless swindlers. We all know that scammers deceive many people. In general, they do not simply deceive a person. In general, they deceive many people. They continue and continue to deceive people and often in the same way as Rosaline La de Ballesio and her company Rich Sun Corporation are already accustomed, which already have a high level and knowledge in scams and cheating clients.

----------


## avril2003

Rosalie Lai Ballesio is the wife and figurehead of this con man.

Beware of these people, they will leave you in ruins.

----------


## avril2003

Rosalie Lai Ballesio is the wife and figurehead of this con man.

Beware of these people, they will leave you in ruins.

----------


## tomas88

Attention, I want to alert about a scammer named Phillipe Ballesio, he and his wife are owners of a company dedicated to exchange and other transactions, that way they take money from people and then run away with the money. Be careful with them, you have to denounce them ....

----------


## tomas88

Attention ... I want to warn about a man named Phillipe Ballesio, who owns ghost companies dedicated to exchange money and other transactions, and thus cheat people by taking away their money and fleeing, this kind of people have to denounce it ...

----------


## NathanKlause

Rosaline Lai Ballesio is a disgrace to the Asian community. The scammer has put herself by the hand of her husband Philippe Ballesio (also swindler, from France) to create different companies without certification or approval, they are ghost companies that offer non-existent services and that later cheat their clients.

Since 2015, approximately $ 500,000 has been stolen from all the people who have been scammed through the account of Rosalie Ballesio's husband. On the other hand, she is in charge of making recommendations and suggestions of fraudulent websites through their recognized companies where she works. I was a victim of them a few months ago through one of their websites that supposedly offer trading services: Cryptomt4

----------


## MeFrank

Jesus, this guy really pissed you off.

----------


## Kyleforg59

The number of people who have cheated for years is very large, we must all denounce it collectively and so we will get you to pay for all the frauds you have committed in all this time.

----------


## Jamefrek91

A while ago Philippe Ballesio contacted me frequently because he wanted me to hire his services and unfortunately my losses were great. Stay as far away as possible from this man and report him if necessary.

----------


## clifordisabel2525@gmail.c

incredible excelent material

----------


## clifordisabel2525@gmail.c

Phillipe Ballesio was finally imprisoned after so many complaints made to Phillipe Ballesio for the scam with the btcmt4 and cryptomt4 websites was imprisoned. Its about time I paid for all your fraud and fraud crimes, I was the victim of this man, I was robbed of a lot of money and I went bankrupt for trusting your pages. There is still a fight to be won, and that is that his wife is also imprisoned because she was involved in these frauds together with him. Justice for Ballesios victims.

----------

